# Schools



## HaydenFamily (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi my wife and I have been looking at schools for our 10 year old (year 6 in Uk). We have narrowed it down to either Ashgrove Primary in Rangoria, Woodend Primary in Woodend and the primary school in Pegasus. Although we do want our son to integrate, we would like him to go to school with some English children so that he has something in common. Also I have read that public schools take "voluntary" contributions which is not a bad idea if it means a better education. 

Can anyone let me know what the schools I have mention are like and if any Brit kids go there and how much the voluntary contributions are?

Also, I am due to come out on the 8 September but unfortunately my wife will have to stay back in UK until our house is sold, does anyone know how long the visa will last from date off issue until she gets on the plan.

Thank you in advance for any info you can give me.

Martin


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

HaydenFamily said:


> Hi my wife and I have been looking at schools for our 10 year old (year 6 in Uk). We have narrowed it down to either Ashgrove Primary in Rangoria, Woodend Primary in Woodend and the primary school in Pegasus. Although we do want our son to integrate, we would like him to go to school with some English children so that he has something in common. Also I have read that public schools take "voluntary" contributions which is not a bad idea if it means a better education. Can anyone let me know what the schools I have mention are like and if any Brit kids go there and how much the voluntary contributions are? Also, I am due to come out on the 8 September but unfortunately my wife will have to stay back in UK until our house is sold, does anyone know how long the visa will last from date off issue until she gets on the plan. Thank you in advance for any info you can give me. Martin


Sorry can't help you out with the schools.

Assuming you will get Resident Visa's, they will be valid for 12 months from date of issue meaning you must cross the border to activate them before the anniversary of their issue.


----------



## HaydenFamily (Jun 21, 2014)

escapedtonz said:


> Sorry can't help you out with the schools.
> 
> Assuming you will get Resident Visa's, they will be valid for 12 months from date of issue meaning you must cross the border to activate them before the anniversary of their issue.


Hi thank you for the info very much appreciated.


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

HaydenFamily said:


> Hi my wife and I have been looking at schools for our 10 year old (year 6 in Uk). We have narrowed it down to either Ashgrove Primary in Rangoria, Woodend Primary in Woodend and the primary school in Pegasus. Although we do want our son to integrate, we would like him to go to school with some English children so that he has something in common. Also I have read that public schools take "voluntary" contributions which is not a bad idea if it means a better education.
> 
> Can anyone let me know what the schools I have mention are like and if any Brit kids go there and how much the voluntary contributions are?
> 
> ...


Hi there, 

Although I'm in Chch, I don't really know anything about the schools you mentioned, unfortunately. 
The "voluntary" fees are set by each school (in this area, at least). I don't have any idea how they go about deciding the amounts.
My daughter is in intermediate, year 8, her 'contribution' was $270 this year (excluding school camp which was an additional $230 on top of the $270). Here is the breakdown: school fee = $220; PTA fee = $20; School diary = $10; Mathletics = $20; Technology fee = $10

The schools don't really "take" voluntary contributions, they actively send out a statement/bill for them ... yes, her school "voluntary contribution" was sent via statement with balance showing, and a remittance slip attached. They aren't really voluntary at all, just coded that way for some reason.


----------



## HaydenFamily (Jun 21, 2014)

Thank you for the info at least we have an idea of what to expect.


----------



## Rosieprimrose (May 9, 2014)

Most schools have a website and all the information would be there. Its a really good idea to troll these, most schools post their newsletters up on them, you can get a very good idea of the nature of the school by reading them.


----------

